# World Eaters Recruitment



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

The proud warriors of the Black Legion 8th Brezerker Company act as shock troops when the assault on a planet or ship begins.the squad of misfits led by sorcerer Khelen Bjornfist. grand Sorcerer Albrecht has gotten a vision of a powerful weapon, once wielded by Horus himself, lying beneath the sands. unfortunately, these sands rest directly below th stronghold on a loyalist planet, under the imperial palace this is how the Saga Begins

You, Trooper, are part of squad Bjornfist. you will preform, or you will die. en route to a loyalist world ripe for the slaughter, you and your squadmates are stuck together inside a ship...

Make a character including 

Nameuh

Appearance: what do you look like? are you massive or diminutive?

Weapons: a character may choose from one of the following:
Chain Axe, Chainsword, Tentacle

AND another of the following

Bolt Pistol, laspistol,

May replace for a: Bolter (keep ccw), Plasma pistol (you keep ccw), power weaon,(you lose pistol) Power Fist(lose pistol)

IF you choose Terminator armor, you come with a power Weapon and Twin Linked Bolter.

little Background: just a little.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Charecter-
Name-Kharn Magnus

Appearance-
In a suit of power armour.He wheres a helmet that has 2 spikes on the top that curve in a way so they are almost touching at the tip.He is rather small for a space marine and rarely talks.
Weapons-
Black Power armour,Mini Comat blade,more like knife and a Flash reduced Laspistol.He also has padded boots

Fluff-
He was small for marine. There was genetic fault in him which caused his brother marines to try and despose of him but he was too stealthy and managed to escape the Sea dragons Chaper Planet on a shuttle.He was found by a roving warband of chaos worshipping tezentch coverting him and promised him revenge for what was done to him. 
It soon became obvious he was more stealthy than others and his armour was painted pure black to help blend in with the night.

Personality:
Think First,Shoot later.Wont say much and will simply nod when given orders.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Imperium's finest said:


> In awar he once thought the heat of an explosion fused the armour to his skin now forether forcing him to live in armour.


Just wanted to point out; after hundred or thousands of years in the warp, the armour of chaos marines are actually fused to their bodies. He wouldn't have to worry about this one. (And being a space marine, you don't really need sleep.)


Might be a good idea for people to write their characters out in a program with a spellchecker as well.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

you are cleared, imperiums finest


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright so I will toss a character into this


*Name:* Sekel Itamar
*Age:* 10233
*Appearence:* Lean and angular, Sekel has white shoulder length hair framing a sharp face with purple eyes and pale skin. His armour still bears some resemblance of the Crusader pattern that it once was, the pouldron and gauntlet of the left arm bearing the armoured studs of Heresy pattern armour. Since the time of the start of the eternal war, Sekel's armour has long since been warped by chaos and he rewarded by the lord of pain; the double headed eagle granted as an honour to his former legion now lay a twisted mockery for all to see. A purple and gold augmatic arm makes up Sekel's right side from the elbow down, bearing the colours of old where the rest has been corrupted to jet black and flecks of gold.
*
Personality:* Proud and arrogant, Sekel likes to toy with others, taking pleasure from their displeasure, anger, pain, and suffering.

*Background:* Once a noble brother of the Emperor's Children, Sekel sided with his lord Fulgrim and the warmaster Horus during the great Heresy. During the great final battle, Sekel and his former brothers of the Emperor's Children descended on the innocents while the Iron Warriors tore the walls of the palace asunder; even going as far as taking battle to the White Scars as they made their stand to deny the Warmaster's forces the spaceport. 

With the death of Horus, Sekel fell back from Terra like so many others, turning to the great eye and making his vow that would see him return to take part in the eternal war for all of time. Sekel and those of the legion fought bitter battles against the bloodthirsty mongrels of the World Eaters as both legions fell to their respective gods. Sekel, in one particular ancient battle, lost his arm to the World Eater Kazimir, who's name would be forever burned into his mind. Centuries later, long after the great Betrayer led to the destruction of his own legion at Skalanthrax and the Emperor's Children had been decimated, Sekel fought against Kazimir, running his blade through the berzerkers heart where the blade remains even still; the only thing stopping him from finishing the job being the sorcerer Khelen.

Since the time of the final battle, Sekel fought with his brothers, bearing witness to the mighty daemon primarch Fulgrim slaying the weakling Ultramarine primarch. But when his own lord abandoned the legion for the pleasure world and he lost his arm, Sekel was driven to obsession, going so far as to slay the sergeant champion who he had followed for countless millenia. Sekel was cast from the legion, swearing loyalty to the sorcerer Khelen of the Black Legion, the cost of Sekel's services being two-fold: Sekel would be allowed his revenge against the bastard warrior Kazimir and none would stop him from joining his lord Fulgrim upon the world of pleasure should they ever discover it.

*Weapons:* Sekel wields a rapier infused with the essence of the daemon Kvii'Ze (not a daemon weapon like the bloodfeeder and the likes of that) and his ancient bolter Excquisite.

*Equipment:* Frag and krak grenades, Sekel carries both in pouches of human flesh; one the face of a White Scar sergeant taken in the final battle, the other a World Eater taken when Sekel last fought against Kazimir.

*Allegiance*: Sekel was of the Emperor's Children and like many of the legion he fell into worship of Slaanesh, the god of pain and pleasure. Sekel's allegiance is to the sorcerer Khelen and his patron god until such time that his services to the sorcerer have come to an end.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Name: Kazimir

Appearance: Brutally massive, Kazimir’s body is sheathed in ancient armour enameled the colour of newly spilt blood. The brass edges have been worked into rows of wickedly sharp teeth stained by the countless lives he has offered to the Blood God. It is said that the blood of the loyalists slain on Isstvan still can be found in the underpinnings of the warp-touched armour. His helm is crowned with a blade-like crest; pea-sized fragments of thousands of skulls, each carved with the symbol of Khorne and stained in the victim’s last blood, stud the sides of the crest in seemingly endless rows. The face behind the helm is a map of scars, some recieved in battle and others in the sparing cages. Pale, bestial-amber eyes are set in a heavy brow and a shaved head with the agression implants so famous of his primarch and legion.

Weapons: A blackened Chainaxe named Black Twist in tribute to those brothers and sisters that his beloved primarch was torn from by the False Emperor so many centuries ago. Bolt pistol that he uses sparingly, preferring to shed blood in melee than at range.

Background: Kazimir was still young for an astartes when Warmaster Horus turned his back upon his father and embraced Chaos, barely counting fifty years of his bloody life as one of the brutal warriors of Angron. Vicious from inception, Kazimir followed the beast that was his primarch into battle and joined in the slaughter of the loyalists without pause. He cut a name from himself through the bloody battles that followed, reaping a heavy body count that surpassed many of the veteran warriors of the legion. A surprisingly keen mind hides behind the brutal monster he becomes in battle, known to attack his own squadmates if they happen to find themselves between him and his chosen target. Out of battle his biting wit can cut nearly as deeply as his blade. 

One nemesis that has plagued Kazimir is a warrior name Sekel of the Emperor’s Children, whom he has faced at the end of his blade twice. The first time Sekel dealt him a blow that destroyed his secondary heart, the tip of the shattered blade still buried deep in Kazimir’s chest. The second time saw Kazimir taking the hand that dealt him the wound, tearing off Sekel’s right arm just below the elbow before the Son of Fulgrim was forced to flee from the berserk warrior. Since that point, the two have been bitter rivals whenever fate has placed them in the same battle. It is only his oath to Khelen that keeps Kazimir from finishing what he started with Sekel’s arm… though it does little to stop him from verbally jousting with the EC at any chance he gets.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Darkreever and I worked together to make these characters (hence why they were posted litterly seconds apart).

_One does not work without the other._ They are enemies that have taken oaths to your NPC character to work together. *Yes*, the two character will bicker like spiteful children... that is part of RP'ing.

If you still desire that I change the character I'm going to have to think long and hard about it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The same would go for me; our characters will have their problems with one another, but the point was that our respective allegiance to the sorcerer would be enough to keep us at bay.

As I said in my character post, Sekel desires the chance to fight Kazimir, but no mention of when he would be granted this was ever mentioned.

Euphrati posted much the same, Kazimir's oath to Khelen keeps him from fighting Sekel.



So is the power of authority of the sorcerer Khelen that his words alone have been able to keep two bitter rivals from killing one another.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Strong as greater daemons and wields a daemon weapon with a bound greater daemon within; I'm sorry but how is this guy not going to be over the top and leave the rest of us in the dust?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Even then, a power weapon thats also a daemon weapon? None of the other characters have something so powerful, nor are any of them 'as strong as lesser daemons'. We are to play as space marines, worlds apart in strength compared to a normal man; we are veterans of thousands of years of fighting with the weapons and gear partially warped after all that time.


You really do not need to make yourself the most powerful thing out there in order to be good in an RP. A decent personality and good background are all you really need to mark your character out from the others and to make things interesting.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Aye no need to be a 'speshul snowflake' or a Goldshirian


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

You don't have to withdraw Farseer, it is just that your character could use a bit of toning down to be more like the others. Your character was already a champion of Khorne, stronger than the others, with a daemon weapon (if it does anything special or not doesn't matter really) as well as he already has fought off daemons sent by Khorne himself as punishment from his boast. 

A truly epic backstory, but do you really need it? Sometimes it is better to play a character with lesser abilities and powers starting than to come into the rp with the 'been there, done that' t-shirt in your locker- that way you can actually grow as a character. Taking on the galaxy as a super-hero is one thing, but when you are basically an average joe (as average as a chaos-blessed astartes can be) stepping up can be even more enjoyable from the RP side.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Everyone just starts out at some point Darvaleth, at the start we are or were all 'noobs' once. The best thing you can do is bear with it, listen, and learn. To give up and walk away when you have not even started is a defeat in and of itself because you cannot learn and improve if you never try.

In regards to the weapon, he's already got a power weapon, to bind a daemon, regardless of what kind, will only serve to make it more powerful. My own character makes use of a normal blade, not even a chainsword, but it has a daemon bound to it and that would make it stronger, make it similar to that of a chainsword.


A character does not have to be a super-badass powerhouse wielding the biggest, baddest of weapons and gear around. Look at your own character, Klawgem, and see what you've written for him. He lacks agility, so in place of that let him be tough. If he is strong, then make him stocky and of decent size, it can only serve to make his attacks all the more devestating. You want to use a power weapon, then either make it a power weapon and nothing else, or something like a chainsword with a bound essence in it. 

Daemon infused weapons tend to be stronger than their regular counterparts.



There is no need for someone to feel like they are outclassed or unable to work alongside anyone else; all you need to do is be open to learn and implement the things you have learned. I've worked alongside a great number of the older members that frequent this are and I can tell you without a doubt that they have learned new things and benefited from it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

oh dear all this fuss over my incompetence...I'll save you poor people any further encouragement by re-entering the character (WHAT a fuss.:grin

Crackgor "Bull" Klawgem

Appearance: Bulky, but not incredibly so. His main feature is the horns on his head, giving him his nickname. He follows Khorne, and as such has a vicous temperament, bulging muscles and a appetite for blood. He has no tactics whatsoever, heeds no warnings, but just runs headlong at the enemy.

Wargear: Wears dark red power armour, without the helmet, allowing his horns and blood-red eyes to show. He weilds a double-edged chainaxe, allowing him to swing in both directions without reversing his grip. He also weilds a bolt pistol for snapping off a couple of shots on the way in to combat.

Personality: Fiery temper and quick to start a fight, Bull enjoys slaughtering his foes. His armour is always blood-stained from his victims, the chainteeth on his axe permantly a dull red. He roars offerings to Khorne as he butchers his foes, making it his personal duty to rip apart every victim as much as he can before they die.
He hates the idea of cowardly sorcery, and Khelen often has trouble keeping him under control.

So, there's the "revised" (eg: not stupid and overpowered as the last one was, which I oddly kicked myself for as soon as I posted it) character.:scare:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Farseer, your in, but please delete all unnecessary posts. good character


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks man, deleted my nonsential rubbish :grin:


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

Name: Mortelous

Appearance: Mortelous not as muscular as your average marine but more than makes up for it in ferocity. He has been blessed by nurgle, transforming his right arm into a tentacle and covering his body with diseased flesh. On his head it is at its worst, covering the top half of his face like a mask. His head is shaved except for the very back where he sports a long, tangled ponytail. He still wears the hooded robe of his pre heresy days but blood, dirt and time has made it unrecognisable.

Weapons: Tentacle, Bolt Pistol 


Background: A former dark angel Mortelous escaped into the warp with the others after their betrayal and formed a small band. After several years of raiding ships around the eye of terror he found the black legion and swore allegiance


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Just curious as to when we might be seeing the action thread for this rp :grin:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

one more and we start. i plan on starting regardless on the 5th


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Name: Karek

Appearance: Karek is your average Space Marine build. He has one head and two arms and legs (hehe). Ok seriously now. When his helmet isn't on his medium black hair stand out like a sore thumb. His eyes are a ligh grey, like he has seen too many horrors for two lifetimes of a normal Space Marine. He is clean shaven, which gives him a very young look. The black power armor that he wears has many battle scars on it. He chose black because he is ashamed of what he has become (other World Eaters see this as a disgrace and even more of a reason why they should of killed him).

Weapons: Bolter, Chainsword (He is one of the best shots in the World Eaters Legion, yet other Marines despise him because of his love for long range combat. Do not doubt his skill with a chainsword though.)



Background: He was recruited into the World Eaters at a young age when he was found sitting alone surrounded by corpses and covered with blood on a planet where the World Eater had massacred everyone on the planet. They decided to give this young boy a chance to prove his worth. Other World Eater do no like that he was allowed to live and see him as an outcast, which is ok with him.

Personality: He is very quiet and likes to keep to himself. He was raised as "lone wolf" but does not mind company. He does not have a thirst to see blood like the usual World Eater but he hides it well. His helmet covers his face but seldom does he ever take it off. His armor is the only home he has ever had. He fears nothing. He has not spoken much since the World Eater made him into a marine. When he does speak it is usually in short sentences and that's even around those he feels comfortable to be around.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! :grin: I had to say it, sorry......

The posts confused me at first, but I realized that some were deleted.....

Woo last one!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Perhaps, SideEffect46, you might be kind enough to give us a better idea of what your character looks like? His armour, his face, his general features?

Right now, I could go on to say Karek has two heads and four arms while someone else says he has twenty eyes and wings and for all it would matter either of those might be correct or wrong. Problem is no one would actually be able to say whether those are correct or not, because all we current have for his appearence is average astartes build.


What does he look like and how does he act? Kinda important things for you and the rest of us, because we can't interact with you to well without them and the more in depth you get with your character the better/easier it can be to write posts from their point of view.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

I edited it.

Sorry I just wanted to get something out there before the last spot was taken.

Is that good? If not I can go into more detail for you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my, two World Eaters and a follower of Khorne; of course that ape Kazimir will need all the help he can get in order to stall his death at Sekel's blade.:biggrin:


SideEffect46, maybe instead of being an extremely out of place World Eater you should go with a renegade of some younger chapter or a traitor from another legion? 

I mean honestly, an extremely quite and lone wolf follower of Khorne who doesn't seem at all affected by the brain modifications. Might as well not even be a World Eater.:dunno:


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was going for something never seen before:grin: but ok let see what I can do.

Name: Karek

Appearance: Karek is your average Space Marine build. He has one head and two arms and legs (hehe). Ok seriously now. When his helmet isn't on his medium black hair stand out like a sore thumb. His eyes are a light grey, like he has seen too many horrors for two lifetimes of a normal Space Marine. He is clean shaven, which gives him a very young look. The black and *********** armor that he wears has many battle scars on it. He has since painted over the Raven Wing symbol, signifying his banishment from the Chapter. He has also painted a skull on his helmet that terrifies all who go into battle against him.

Weapons: Bolter, Chainsword (He was one of the best shots in the Raven Wing, yet other Marines despise him because of his love for long range combat. Do not doubt his skill with a chainsword though.)



Background: He was recruited into the Raven Wing at a young age when he was found sitting alone surrounded by corpses and covered with blood on a planet where the World Eater had massacred everyone on the planet. They decided to give this young boy a chance to prove his worth. As a Raven Wing he quickly rose through the ranks and soon commanded a Sqaud of Tatical Marines. He was soon banished after he would not take his squad on a suicide mission to rescue a Imperial Inquisitor from a planet filled with Orks. He sold himself off as a mercenary to survive in the universe, until he met this ratg tag group which he joined, seeing this as his chance to take revenge against those who banished him.

Personality: He is very quiet and likes to keep to himself. He has been a "lone wolf" since his departure from the Raven Wing but does not mind company. His helmet covers his face but seldom does he ever take it off. His armor is the only home he has ever had. He fears nothing. He has not spoken much since the Raven Wing banished him. When he does speak it is usually in short sentences and that's even around those he feels comfortable to be around.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When you say Raven Wing, are you refering to the Ravenwing of the Dark Angels? If so, they aren't exactly something you outright get into. The Dark Angels, of who the ravenwing are the second company of, are organized and function a bit differently than other chapters. You have all the time you need to make a character and there are members that frequent roleplay threads who would be more than happy to help you.

Do a little research and work on what you want for your character rather than just rushing forward to get something in as soon as you can.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok I'm gonna do some research sorry about that. Don't count me out just yet.

Oh man I definetly screwed up on that one I meant Raven Guard haha.

I was wondering what was wrong with mine, where you would say that. My bad...

Name: Karek

Appearance: Karek is your average Space Marine build. He has one head and two arms and legs (hehe). Ok seriously now. When his helmet isn't on, due to a gene-seed defect, his skin has faded to pure white while his hair and eyes have turned night black. He is clean shaven, which gives him a very young look. The black and *********** armor that he wears has many battle scars on it. He has since painted over the Raven Wing symbol, signifying his banishment from the Chapter. He has also painted a skull on his helmet that terrifies all who go into battle against him. 

Weapons: Bolter, Chainsword (He was one of the best shots in the Raven Guard, yet other Marines despise him because of his love for long range combat. Do not doubt his skill with a chainsword though.)



Background: He was recruited into the Raven Guard at a young age when he was found sitting alone surrounded by corpses and covered with blood on a planet where the World Eater had massacred everyone on the planet. They decided to give this young boy a chance to prove his worth. As a Raven Guard he quickly rose through the ranks and soon commanded a Sqaud of Tatical Marines. He was soon banished after he would not take his squad on a suicide mission to rescue a Imperial Inquisitor from a planet filled with Orks. He sold himself off as a mercenary to survive in the universe, until he met this ratg tag group which he joined, seeing this as his chance to take revenge against those who banished him.

Personality: He is very quiet and likes to keep to himself. He has been a "lone wolf" since his departure from the Raven Guard but does not mind company. His helmet covers his face but seldom does he ever take it off. His armor is the only home he has ever had. He fears nothing. He has not spoken much since the Raven Wing banished him. When he does speak it is usually in short sentences and that's even around those he feels comfortable to be around.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Kazimir needs no aid dealing with that over preened Peacock of an EC (whose own legion disowned him...)

You might want to take a look at the Fallen, Sideeffect46. As dark angels tend to be fairly agressive in their hunt to cover up their dark secret I doubt that they would just 'banish' one of their own. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Fallen


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I changed it. Hopefully it's fluff approved now. If not I shall fix it until it is.....


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

What about mine?


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess they're not going to answer you..... shame shame and I was looking foward to this.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

When's this rp starting?


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well Khorneflake said it was going to start the 5th, so I'm assuming today.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

khorneflake said:


> one more and we start. i plan on starting regardless on the 5th


Hopefully today.

To my understanding this is the first rp that khorneflake has run on these boards so I would ask that we (the players) try to be patient with some of the bumps that I'm sure will happen along the way. 

I think everyone in this thread wants to see this RP move forward.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

okay, im sorry i havnt looked at the thread in a while.it will start today


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No offense or anything khorneflake, but I think your first post has left much to be desired. Wheres the direction or detail? Theres nothing much there, nothing for anyone to really sink their teeth into and work with.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Guys, really... are you just making this stuff up on the fly in the action thread? 

Have you even asked the GM about any of the 'new' targets you have just tossed in there? I know this is a RP but can we get some measure of control to the 'I'm a Chaos Marine! Pew-pew you're dead!' going on?

Role playing isn't just about making up stuff on the fly.. the GM might not want the dreadnought in there. It is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

Whats going on? I'm not realy sure what I should do in the thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Euphrati is right in what she says, role-playing is not all, if at all, about showing just how ultra-badass your uber character is. Its not about throwing in what you feel like without seeking the aproval of the GM, or doing what you want irregardless of the effects its going to have on the RP itself.

To say that the 'liberties' some members have decided to take in what they want to hurl into this RP are over the top would be putting things on the lighter side.


On a similar note, khorneflake I know for a fact that you sought the advice and aid of several people, myself included, and chose to completely disregard all of it. In return, you've given us the second of two updates that are completely and utterly lacking in both direction for the individual characters and lacking in depth/description. 

Your first post was lacking, so much in fact that it was possible for one of your players to not post because he/she didn't know what to do. You've then gone on to update without even making sure all of your players have even posted and in doing so make it possible to further lose that player.


If you want the advice and help of others thats great, but don't go seeking it only to rush on forward without listening to a word. Many of us do not take kindly to being led around like that; its an insulting thing to be asked for help, take time to do so, and then for it to go completely ignored.



In regards to this RP as a whole, khorneflake this is why I stopped you in your tracks the first time. Its a commitment that you can't shirk on, requires some effort from you in order to make this work. Don't just toss up an idea, post bear bones updates and expect the players to fill in all the gaps for you. You wind up with people god modding whatever they want and it just getting ridiculous.

Please people, there is more to roleplaying than fight and kill and make yourself out to be so awesome. If the above is all you want though, then your going to drag this and many other RP's down.

For now, this RP is being watched carefully and I will not hesitate to end it before things get further out of hand.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

okay guys (Farseer Darvarvaleth and Imperiums Finest), please do not make your guys stupidly powerful (i.e. killing a squad of guardsmen). also, you can control your character only. dont move the other players. i am the GM not you.

as for you, alias, basically post what your character does when the gate goes down. making some small enemies is okay, but a DREADNAUGHT? seriously? and a cage that i didnt mention? i said a dome with a tower, destroyed weapons, and stands full of cultists. think of an ancient Roman gladiator-type arena. it is mostly bare.do not summon a cage with a dreadnaught. also, the marines are armed with crowbars, cinder blocks with chains, and other misc junk. 


on a final note, please wait for the other players. even though i was accidentily guilty of this, you need to wait for the rest of the squad. im sorry if i seem too firm, but i need to be very clear so this can be fun for ALL the players. remember, think before you post.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

So we are ignoring all the post after yours khorneflake?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

At the request of several, and finally the GM, I have removed the posts after the update that were overpowering, god modding, or over the top. (Don't take it as a bad thing guys, but the adding of stuff the GM neither included nor approved of just had to go. Try to clear it with your GM next time before acting.)


Just a few tips and things to consider if your lost about what to post:


Updates serve to push the story forward, but that does not mean they happen exactly as written from the eyes of your character. If you were in the midst of fighting someone and the update has everyone move on, than in your post you are still free to finish off your enemy and then move on with the rest. In our update we are to go to the gladiator style arena, so first and foremost have your character get there. Maybe he comes across another enemy or two, or servitor slaved gun or some-such trap.

Its going to be our characters vs a squad of Ultramarines, they are battered, mostly weaponless, and most of all amongst the most hated for us all. We may all come from different backgrounds, one of us being a World Eater, another a renegade Raven Guard and so on, but we have joined up with the Black Legion. In time we have shared with them the hate they feel for this chapter and their genetic legacy. Play on that hate.

Describe whats going on about you, this works to the favour of the later posters who have the actions of the earlier posts they can describe from their own characters point of view.

The enemy outnumber us roughly two to one without the aid of the sorcerer, that means that in addition to giving others a fee for what your enemy looks like, you can square off against more than one should you so desire.

In regards to fighting itself, draw it out, give it some life and depth; try to pull other readers in. What thoughts are running through your characters mind, how is the enemy reacting? How are you reacting?



Most important of all, if you have questions in regards to something you want to post about that your unsure of, or questions about things left unanswered by the GM's update then do not hesitate to PM him or her. Maybe you'll get the answer your looking for, maybe you won't, maybe the GM will only vaguely answer your question so as not to give to much away. I know I've PMed questions to GM's before and had them PMed to me in my own RP, asking helps and can avert bad situations from arising.



another alias, if your unable to think of what you should post, feel free to drop me a PM if you would like some advice or a little help, or ask others either in this RP or who hang about roleplay threads. We have a fair number of veteran members and experienced RPers who can give you some help or a hand.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

Can I change my marine's weapon to a bolter?


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't see why not, since you haven't posted yet.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

That is something that the GM has to ok, not other players.

Drop Khorneflake a pm explaining why you wish to alter your weapons etc and let him make the call.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

I wasn't actually saying that he could do it. I was just saying I don't see why would have a problem with it. Of course I know I can't tell people what they can or cannot do in this RP seeing as it isn't mine.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey to everyone in the thread, sorry about overpowering my character, its been brought to my attention that he was way too strong and as such he's now only killed three guardsman AND has had his eye shot out.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a she by the way. I posted what do you guys think?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm, I haven't actucally seen your post Alias. Darkreever also had trouble posting the other day, so it might be happening to you as well? Or perhaps the system isn't registering the post?

EDIT: Never mind it's there now. Nice post.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A tad short but alright I guess; more usually tends to be better in my experience but to each their own as long as it upholds the rules of roleplay threads.


Darvaleth, whats with the seemingly killing off of your own character? Switching gods and making radical changes or something else that you ran by the GM before going ahead with?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I almost felt sorry for Bull in a weird way but I wanted to get him hurt badly as a punishment from Khorne, in the shape of a spiky pipe. 

Although, I'm sorry to have the marine "distracted by something" as that almost directs what somebody else has to do but I couldn't have an automated gun killing him and as everyone is around that area I hoped you guys would let me off? Pretty please??

You may not even have to post the "distraction" but he could just be a really dumb space marine.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

I have provided your distraction for you farseer so need for anyone else to reply.
:victory::victory::victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks @ Imperiums finest 

@ darkreever, my plan always was really to have him switch quite early on, and I guess it wasn't subtle...you can guess which god...

Seeing as he's being hurt I thought that was the opposite of overpowering but I guess that's STILL wrong.

He's abondoned by Khorne which is why he becomes weakened, this was always my sneaky plan, if the GM doesn't want that then he'll miraculously stand up but I though it would create more diversity as at the moment we only seem to have Slaanesh, Khorne and Undivided and really not everyone can charge in madly, its a bit stereo-typical.

Anyway, sorry if it's a problem.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

My marine follows nurgle.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Mines tzeencth,got converted by warband


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I don't have any problem with a change like that myself, its when a player takes it upon himself to make the choice without even thinking of consulting the GM.

I mean if I wanted to, in an instant my character could randomly explode with a daemon-primarch standing in his place and proceed to rip the head off the GM's sorcerer. Didn't bother seeking whether or not the GM had a problem with that, just went ahead and did what I wanted to do because I thought it would be interesting and everyone else could work around it somehow.

Thats a bit extreme in comparison, but the point is the same.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Do I have to ask to move forward? Do I have to ask to breathe in? Somehow whatever I do it seems that I am doing something wrong.

So on with the formailites: GM, may I please change god? If not my character will find himself in an odd position that will probably lead to his death.

EDIT: It is a personal choice my character has made, and is not directly affecting anyone else, except for the distraction I needed which I was very grateful for. How is that any different from attacking a guardsman, or shooting a space marine?
As for the other gods, I'm thoroughly sorry I didn't notice before.
However, I've done a few stupid things, such as over-powering, but now I'm being penalised for what? Under-powering? Choosing to do something? My character may as well have never left the first room but just sat in the corner asking permission to twiddle his thumbs.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

as long as it isnt Tzeench, you may, also, you are not being penalized for anything. everyone messes up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you, Khorneflake, don't worry it's not Tzeentch :grin:

@ Darkreever sorry about earlier post I kinda flipped, but not because of you, you just unfortunately happened to be the "last straw on the camel's back".

(I'd been having a terrificly crap week, having worked my butt off for exams then scored very low in almost every one...) But that's no excuse, so I'm humbly sorry, you have any right to use some sort of moderator magic and turn me into a toad:grin:

Anyways, more fuss and confusion from me.:grin: (Damn right, a Farseer is always a difficult and annoying kind of person/thing to understand/commune with/have any sort of idea of what they're on about.:grin:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

umm, Farseer, how the FUCK did you become a plague marine in like, 6 seconds? also where did the bolter come from?

dude, when i said you could change gods, i meant you could gradually change, not this insta-crap. please make a new post. you may worship nurgle, but you are still a breserker.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

was wondering if you still have openings khorneflake


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I knew this post would cause problems...

Basicaly, he is still filled with the power of his transformation. After that attack from the two Ultramarines, he loses the initial boost and becomes much weaker, not a Plague Marine but a follower of Nurgle.

In the next post he would lose the energy gained from converting and become a lot less tough, as would be demonstrated in the next post when he tries his "I feel no pain" trick again and is wounded badly.

Also, as an aside, the voice isn't Nurgle, just a Daemon Prince that is "favouring" Venomclaw at the moment.

The bolter was thrown in the air when the vacuum opened and landed near to Venomclaw.

He will remain a beserker but just not a Khorne one, so he won't rush in as madly and will take some shots on the way. he has lost Starbreaker so he will probably loot a chainsword after the battle.


This would have been revealed in the next post but I guess it did needed explaining, it did look like he had become a fully fledged Plague marine, but don't worry, he's certainly not.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

any room left for me in this?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Khornes Chosen

I don't know. Normally you ask to join in the recruitment thread but the action thread has already started, but maybe the GM will allow you to join, I don't know but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

You can ask to join but the gm will decide whether you can for definate.Personaly i cant see why not.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey khorneflake is my post ok? I didn't know if it went against any rules you had or anything.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm, what happened to this thread? It died...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

We've been waiting on several people to post, but when I asked khorneflake about it, it appears he has gotten no word from a pair of the players in this. Whether they have quit the RP and decided not to say anything or something else, I don't honestly know, but if that is the case then its not a very kind thing to do to anyone.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a shame, it was looking to be a great RP. Why would certain persons leave anyway? Can they not be bothered? It hadn't even finished the training and they found the commitment too tiresome... it makes me mad.:angry:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It happens, sometimes you just lose interest for a time; though honestly there is absolutely nothing wrong with that regardless of how it may seem. It is hard going when you lose all interest and motivation towards a commitment, all of us, or at least many of us, should know or understand that.


The worst thing a person can do, however, is leave and not say a word to anyone about it or act like their leaving and not saying a word really isn't a bad thing. If you leave and don't say anything, it can wind up with the RP halting while waiting for you, and runs the risk of stagnation and failing all because a person couldn't be assed to do a courtesy.


I know that khorneflake has mentioned some reluctance towards booting the inactive people, because in doing so the group falls down to, I believe, three or four players and the GM. Of course this can be remedied by making it know that recruitment is still open and people are still free to join. That being said, hopefully this RP will see an update and move forward in the near future, Sekel looks forward to defeating some loyalist dogs and possibly even that brutish dog Kazimir.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Removed do to Darkreevers comments. Oh and yah I fail to see how someone with a power knife is overpowered. Also don't put no offense in your post when the overall tone in most of your post to budding RP has been negative at best if not out right passive aggressive. I mean this is for fun its not a damn job application.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So..you went through all that without looking to see what was going on with the action thread or something only to write it off with a nevermind at the very end?


No offense or anything but what was the point of not taking a few extra moments to search before you made the somewhat over powering, seemingly out of place/overly strange, far to young marine character who has about as much depth to him as a cardboard box?

Eight large combat blades, of which one is a master crafted one, next to no idea what he looks like beyond leather straps and a wolf like helm, a scar, and some teal eyes. Oh yeah, lets not forget that he was a 200 year old former Emperor's Children space marine, because its not like they have not been fighting the eternal war for ten thousand years or anything.


Choose what tone you will Luke, but compared to some of the other characters in this thread, and I'm not looking at mine or anything I'm talking about the other ones like Karek, Kazimir, the former 'Bull', and Magnus. They didn't exactly leave most of us hanging with over powered or doesn't fit in hanging in the air or anything. (Well _maybe_ Bull, but he's not Bull anymore so that would be a moot point to bring up.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ha ha.... good old Bull/ Venomclaw the Rotten One.:grin:

Yeah, I guess it's hard when you lose motivation... but they could've put something up, perhaps in the Recrtuitment Thread saying they're going.


----------

